# Nis006 LC4



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

Hoping to upgrade to LC4 this weekend, now my Cobb is back in the uk, unfortunately I am not until Friday.

Everyone here has commented on the smoothness of the gear change, but has anyone tried the launch yet, outside of heavily modified cars at the drag strip?


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

MarcR35GTR said:


> Hoping to upgrade to LC4 this weekend, now my Cobb is back in the uk, unfortunately I am not until Friday.
> 
> Everyone here has commented on the smoothness of the gear change, but has anyone tried the launch yet, outside of heavily modified cars at the drag strip?


With your setup which is close to mine think the car will badly buckle if vdc is in r mode. Mine did. Haven't had the nerve yet to try without vdc.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

LC4 with your mods will not work with VDC in R mode, however turn it OFF and you're going to really have some fun!


----------

